
Live Migrations, Queryable Backups and More AWS Regions in MongoDB Atlas - francesca
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/new-live-migrations-aws-regions-queryable-backups-mongodb-atlas?jmp=community-hub
======
hpgrahsl
Time and again MongoDB is innovating ahead of the rest. MongoDB-as-a-Service
offering Atlas brings great new features:

1) hassle-free migrations from your local MongoDB replica sets into Atlas
cluster by means of initial sync and oplog tailing

2) more AWS regions with VPC peering support -> including 3 EMEA regions.
besides London & Dublin especially interesting is Frankfurt (Germany)

3) probably my personal favorite. next generation snapshot based point in time
recovery with query functionality to get document level granularity ->
partially restoring documents has never been easier.

can't wait to try all of these enhancements!

------
nirajadhikary
It is one of the very good enhancements for MongoDB. We need more of this in
coming days. Live update was a little messy few months before. I had to take
down time for the production upgrade. I'm quite happy. Availability across the
globe is a very good decision. Will try to explore any of these features in
near future to make hand dirty. Thanks team MongoDB.

------
dugdun
MongoDB Atlas which was already a great product just continues to get better.

My favorite on this list is being able to restore a subset of data from a
queryable snapshot. This will be a time saver for those times someone
accidentally drops/updates a few documents and they need to be restored.

------
kenwalger
These are all incredible new features! Way to go MongoDB.

I'm really excited about the new UI features and queryable backups.

------
mhoeller
That sounds very handy, will check that out. Great that folks at MongoDB seem
to listen what customers need.

------
BillFinchDba
Awesome work by the team at MongoDB! Going to be fun exploring how I can put
this to use in my shop!

------
jhomarolo
MongoDB is getting better day by day! Awsome!

------
logwriter
querying backups is an amazing feature. I like the speed how MongoDB brings
new features to its products.

------
ahosny
Well well well, more interesting stuff :)

------
juanroycouto
Great news from a great product!

------
mrmaninew
its a like complete suite for db ops

------
Aleks_B100
Cool!

------
weishan
nice release!

